# définir livre comme non lu dans iBooks



## MrThamos (5 Février 2013)

Bonjours, j'ai un Ipad 3 sous iOS 6.1. J'ai télécharger des livres sur l'ibook store, et suis allé voir la dernière page, mais je n'ai pas lu le livre en question. Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de définir le livre comme non lu, comme on peut le faire pour des films par exemple.


----------



## Lauange (6 Février 2013)

Slt, peut être comme pour les podcast en passant par un clic droit sur livre en question ?


----------



## MrThamos (6 Février 2013)

Non j'ai déjà essayé ça.


----------



## Lauange (6 Février 2013)

ouais, t'a raison.


----------

